# Best earphones in 4000 range for bass heads



## vikrraal (Dec 5, 2013)

Hii everyone.
I want to buy a earphone in 4k range to use with my HTC One X + or sometimes with my laptop ... ok with no mic 
I'm a bass head... so plz suggest some best bassy earphones in that range and links for where to buy them in India online !!..
Thank you


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 5, 2013)

DENON AH-C560R EARPHONE+MIC+REMOTE+Radial Cascade Damper+Acoustic Optimizer+1 YR | eBay


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 5, 2013)

What about brainwavz M2 !?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 5, 2013)

DENON is a well know band for for manufacturing headphone & earphone which give bass preference. The texture & depth of bass is well extended with denon products. There the review clearly states that Brainwavz M2 is not a bass heads IEM you can find that under sound title in the review.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 5, 2013)

And more over while doing bass it wont absolutely kill the midrange and the highs.


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 6, 2013)

Anymore suggestions besides DENON products which brands are more popular like skullcandy,beatsaudio,philips,senheiser,jbl etc


----------



## josin (Dec 6, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> Anymore suggestions besides DENON products which brands are more popular like skullcandy,beatsaudio,philips,senheiser,jbl etc



Brand value will not always give you sound quality. So if you are after brands and you want to show off..just buy any thing...all most all the brand mentioned by you can give decent sound quality. If you are after bass quality see this Amazon.com: Velodyne vPulse Black In-Ear Headphones with Inline Microphone: Electronics and if you have 8K to shell out this is the best Shure SE215-K-KCE Sound Isolating Earphone - Translucent Black - Buy Online @ Rs.7897/- | Snapdeal


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 6, 2013)

I was thinking the more brand popularity the more good product quality will be there.
But thank @josin after seeing the above reviews my opinions have changed..
I'll try my best to increase my budget but till then suggestions around 5k will be good..
if my budget will increase then which should i go for--Velodyne vPulse or Shure Se215...
If Velodyne then from which site in India(i dont know is it good or not to buy in dollars outside india)
And most importantly long term use of the iem is much moree concerned.....


----------



## High-Fidelity (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi!

RHA-MA350 is the best earphone for bassheads at this price range if you can buy it from outside India.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 6, 2013)

Nothing is more prestigious than the Denon among all the brands you mentioned when its audio, and they have been doing it for more than 100 years now. Denon makes and sells Headphones which costs Rs 120,000 in India. Happy?


----------



## josin (Dec 6, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> I was thinking the more brand popularity the more good product quality will be there.
> But thank @josin after seeing the above reviews my opinions have changed..
> I'll try my best to increase my budget but till then suggestions around 5k will be good..
> if my budget will increase then which should i go for--Velodyne vPulse or Shure Se215...
> ...



Read this before buying anything 
1.Headphone Buying Guide - Head-Fi.org Community
2.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/178963-must-read-before-buying-iem.html

You can request any item in US through IBHEJO and they will make it available ( but at a premium cost)


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 6, 2013)

Confused with the suggestions ..
1.velodyne vplus
2.shure se215
Or
3.denon (as mentioned by the incinerator)
What would you go for @josin? 
And is it okay if I'll order it from outside India (any risks)..if Indian sites are there please inform me


----------



## josin (Dec 6, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> Confused with the suggestions ..
> 1.velodyne vplus
> 2.shure se215
> Or
> ...



Let me tell you my personal view point about music gears...I do not believe in spending huge money on IEMs. I am more happier with Circumaural open headphones and i have ( and believe) some good ones with me. I have compared Some good IEMs that costs between 10K  to 25K to my collection of headsets and I feel IEMs (not the custom ones designed for your years only) are no match for Circumaural open headphones in sound stage, Instrument separation and Vocal quality  . If you do not travel too much and have enough time to sit and listen  music in your room I suggest you to not spend too much on an IEM. Keep all your money with you, save as much as you can and invest in a very good Circumaural open headphone and DAC.


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm going for a IEM coz I travel sometimes and go to gym and jogging...


----------



## josin (Dec 6, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> I'm going for a IEM coz I travel sometimes and go to gym and jogging...



buy SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12 Elements Wooden IEMs and save your money for good Circumaural open headphone and DAC


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 6, 2013)

I really appreciate ur concern about this regard but I will think of headphones after some months... right now I want a good IEM ..
So plz tell where to buy the velodyne one in India as the reviews are really great for bass or other options


----------



## josin (Dec 6, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> I really appreciate ur concern about this regard but I will think of headphones after some months... right now I want a good IEM ..
> So plz tell where to buy the velodyne one in India as the reviews are really great for bass or other options



Its not avilabile in India as such.If you have a relative in US ask them to buy and ship it to you or if you have a credit card buy it from Amazone directly. Or go to iBhejo.com-Shop International Watches, Mobiles, Cameras ,Computers & much more products Online register as a user and in top left corner there is a tab "request an item fro US"  click it and fill the details. You may have to pay 2K additional than what is given in Amazone though. Its there in Gebebay but I will not suggest you to buy from ebay cause there are lot of Chinese imitations out there.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 6, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> I really appreciate ur concern about this regard but I will think of headphones after some months... right now I want a good IEM ..
> So plz tell where to buy the velodyne one in India as the reviews are really great for bass or other options



The above mentioned Denon by The Incinerator would be best bet else check out the reviews of *Vsonic VSD1/S *. They are easily available in India with warranty @3500.


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 6, 2013)

Tell me any IEMs which I will be able to buy in india


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyother suggestions than Denon from other brands
Plz


----------



## hitesh (Dec 6, 2013)

sandynator said:


> The above mentioned Denon by The Incinerator would be best bet else check out the reviews of *Vsonic VSD1/S *. They are easily available in India with warranty @3500.



Don't know anything about Denon, but that VSonic is a very good option within 4k


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 7, 2013)

Any other suggestions guys..
Is it Safe to buy from ebay ?


----------



## josin (Dec 7, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> Any other suggestions guys..
> Is it Safe to buy from ebay ?



Please don't buy IEM from eBay.


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. Can u plz tell me where can I buy the DENON iem or the Shure model that u suggested


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 7, 2013)

The Shure is priced at over Rs 7500.I think its over budget as per your budget quotation.


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm not getting any proper answers ..if a good model I like that is not available in India or price  is very high than my budget.. 
I've extended my budget to 6k.. 
So Plz suggest durable IEMs for bass lovers/heads to buy in India..


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 7, 2013)

I just wanted to see where you end up with all the suggestions,and just exactly as I guessed you ended up no where.You are plain going round and round bro,you are just confusing yourself. The best has already been suggested to you already from bass to build quality to overall sound signature,nothing absolutely nothing beats the Denon at that price point.I could have dropped a lot of fancy names but neither you will find them in India nor will they meet your budget. So be practical and get the Denons.


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm going round and round cause i am driven round and round.. what is the point of suggesting iems which are not easy to get or buy.. 
And the review of the DENON are saying bass lovers will be little bit  disappointed  ..


----------



## High-Fidelity (Dec 7, 2013)

hitesh said:


> Don't know anything about Denon, but that VSonic is a very good option within 4k



Best option, nothing can beat this IEM at this price point.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 7, 2013)

Which reviews?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 7, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> I'm going round and round cause i am driven round and round.. what is the point of suggesting iems which are not easy to get or buy..
> And the review of the DENON are saying bass lovers will be little bit  disappointed  ..



You wouldn't go wrong with Vsonic VSD1/S @3500 INR

If you are increasing the budget then check if *Vsonic GR07* is available here. There is an Bass Edition as well.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 7, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> I'm going round and round cause i am driven round and round.. what is the point of suggesting iems which are not easy to get or buy..
> And the review of the *DENON are saying bass lovers will be little bit  disappointed*  ..



You could had said it earlier .People who ask must know that when you ask for an IEM advice people will recommend what they seem good that's different for different people ...... Incinerator, josin & sandynator What they recommended are IEM in which bass does not dominate other spectrum of the music but it's shines when compared to others in respect to a neutral IEM. All of them are top of there line IEM's. You should check reviews emergently and respond where the reviews fells in according to your requirement or not. This helps people to advice further.

Here check these These IEM's only do BASS and they are on ebay india  

Review jvc-ha-fx101  JVC HA-FX101 Review | The Headphone List

Online buy JVC HA-FX101-A Blue/Black XX Xtreme Xplosives Deep Bass In-ear headphones | eBay

Review JVC HA-FX1X JVC HA-FX1X (Xtreme Xplosive) (Impressions)(Hopefully Fan Thread)

Online buy JVC HA-FX1X Xtreme Xplosives Inner-Ear Headphones HAFX1X Earbuds Deep Bass Port | eBay

If you find the top review IEM as per your need you can go for them or people can give you more advice .........


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 8, 2013)

Looking to the reviews Fx101 seems to be a better option than the other ..
So i want to get my hands on them .. 
it says i will have to use a credit card to buy from Amazon..
Is there any other way ?
is it ok to buy from Amazon internationally and  will i be benefited by the warranties of JVC brand


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 8, 2013)

And i have always said that i am a basshead from the very beginning... 
Anyways thanks for the reply bro...


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 8, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> Looking to the reviews Fx101 seems to be a better option than the other ..
> So i want to get my hands on them ..
> it says i will have to use a credit card to buy from Amazon..
> Is there any other way ?
> is it ok to buy from Amazon internationally and  will i be benefited by the warranties of JVC brand



I went thought the links e-bay Fx101 finally ended on using master card or PayPal .... Either way i do not think that would cover JVC international warranties .. 



vikrraal said:


> And i have always said that i am a basshead from the very beginning...
> Anyways thanks for the reply bro...



Bass Heads for bass preferred as i said people will recommend what they seem good that's different for different people ... It up to the person who ask's for advice to verify what he wants .... Good Luck with you perchase


----------



## chandhu (Dec 9, 2013)

dont buy from amazon.com

where will you send it if for replacement,...

seems like you dont care about mids and highs... 

if you care about only basssss just buy  JVC HA-FX101 as hakimtai suggested 

if you care about music get denon ah c560r as incinerator suggested

signature acoustics is also bassy... u can return them if you dont like its sound...

if you want to go for velodyne vpulse... buy shure se215 spe... 'coz vpulse is not available in india... shure is available... i own one... it just rocks... with bass impact you need and details you will love...


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 14, 2013)

I am unable to find any site 2 buy velodyne vpulse or JVC HA-FX101 in India besides eBay and Amazon... and most of the audiophiles advised not to buy from ebay or amazon ..  so please tell where to buy any of the following 3--
1.JVC HA-FX101
2. Velodyne vpulse 
Or
3. A-jays one+ (if it is a good choice )


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 14, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> I am unable to find any site 2 buy velodyne vpulse or JVC HA-FX101 in India besides eBay and Amazon... and most of the audiophiles advised not to buy from ebay or amazon ..  so please tell where to buy any of the following 3--
> 1.JVC HA-FX101
> 2. Velodyne vpulse
> Or
> 3. A-jays one+ (if it is a good choice )



In india there are not soo many people who would invest into an extra pair of earphone beside those which come along with the phone or PMP. That's why the market here is saturated with only few players & the earphones which in term is crowded with there offering only for a particular price point. Compare this to America or Europe lets say 50$ or 3000 rs price margin how many brands will you find with price to performance ratio. Now look at here the Best Earphones Under $50. How many of these bands are available in india widely. Most people here are also importing earphone/headphone from out side inida. Ebay & Amazon are just host sites. Traders like Webdealin & andytaurus are the one who are importing these earphone. Rated as top sellers with 99.8 % that should mean some thing.

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/Ebaytopseller1_zpsfa453956.jpg[/IMGG]  

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/Ebaytopseller2_zpsc8dc2928.jpg[/IMGG]

All three IEM that you have listen can be brought but will have to be imported only.


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry to reply so late..my sem exams were going on
meanwhile i ended on some more options..
what about Sony MDR-XB60EX and XB90ex for bass lovers ?
and whats the difference between them ? 
they have a plus point that they are easily available evrywhere.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2013)

if you are interested in IEMs, give the Signature Acoustics C-12 a try. definitely bass head iems. and arrive in style too


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> if you are interested in IEMs, give the Signature Acoustics C-12 a try. definitely bass head iems. and arrive in style too



But their build quality is questionable... Have seen many with problems!!!


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

Any suggestions for Sony xbr series and brainwavz M series ?


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

C-12 has pretty good reviews and it's an Indian product !! WoW


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 27, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> C-12 has pretty good reviews and it's an Indian product !! WoW



So did techfusion twin woofer at the time of release highly rated Indian product Great sound for trash build .... Look where is it now about 85% people on our own forum do not recommend buying it. 

As for  Sony xbr series goes not that its a bass monster like JVC HA-FX101 but It sure they are available every where in India alright. 

See here this is Frequency Responses of JVC HA-FX101 Tremendous bass with better vocals that are there you see this is how it should sound. There is a bump at mid - bass which makes it fun to listen.

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/ExtermeXplosive_zpsca3f4c62.png[/IMGG]

JVC HA-FX101

Now this is Frequency Responses of SONY MDR-XB90EX. Now there is no difference b/w sub & mid bass or any type of boost to any particular range of bass that makes both of them demon at the same time here but you can see that the treble of JVC HA-FX101 has much better extension than that of SONY MDR-XB90EX.

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/XB90EX_zps05b5a3e2.png[/IMGG]

SONY MDR-XB90EX

Better of with  SONY MDR-*XB30EX* Than SONY MDR-XB90EX i would say.

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/SONYMDR-XB30EX_zpse6f59ba2.png[/IMGG]

SONY MDR-XB30EX


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

i was also smitten by the JVC HA-FX101but i don't want to buy it from ebay and it is not available in other sites in india . . . . thats why I'm looking for other options . . 
right now I'm really serious about SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12 
there are two options in the site www.proaudiohome.com

1.SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12 Elements Wooden IEMs
only the iem (extra cost for the brass case )

2.FiiO E6 amp + SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12

is the second 1 is a good deal ?  and does it worth the extra money for the amp ?

otherwise in snapdeal it is 200 rs. less than the proaudiohome site a and i am getting extra 200 rs discount for my first purchase . . 
Signature Acoustics Elements C-12 - Buy Online @ Rs.2652/- | Snapdeal

which 1 will be good ?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> i was also smitten by the JVC HA-FX101but i don't want to buy it from ebay and it is not available in other sites in india . . . . thats why I'm looking for other options . .
> right now I'm really serious about SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12
> there are two options in the site The Audio Megastore
> 
> ...




Don't go for the SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12!!! Period!!!

Their build quality is trash...


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

What would u suggest then?  @powerhoney
Can u plz attach the link where it says about the build quality of c-12


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> What would u suggest then?  @powerhoney
> Can u plz attach the link where it says about the build quality of c-12



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/171431-signature-acoustics-c-12-wooden-iem-fusion-cutting-edge-audio-technology-art.html Post No.  #26

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/171431-signature-acoustics-c-12-wooden-iem-fusion-cutting-edge-audio-technology-art-2.html#post2050586  Post No. #33


Signature Acoustics Elements C12 IEMs | Page 3 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum   Post No. #52


Many others too...



Go for the JVC HA-FX101, preferably with a proper DAC... 


The C-12s are not bad, per se... It's just that you have to receive a working unit to enjoy them... At the end of the day, it's your call!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> But their build quality is questionable... Have seen many with problems!!!



you have "seen" the faulty pieces? 

or you have read in on the internet??



powerhoney said:


> Don't go for the SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12!!! Period!!!
> 
> Their build quality is trash...



stop.

please.

Period!!!



vikrraal said:


> i was also smitten by the JVC HA-FX101but i don't want to buy it from ebay and it is not available in other sites in india . . . . thats why I'm looking for other options . .
> right now I'm really serious about SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12
> there are two options in the site The Audio Megastore
> 
> ...




Dont go with the FiiO Amp just now. the headphones have 18ohms imp, which is easily drivable by any pmp or mobile or PC. Headphone amps are needed only with high imp headphones, to drive their drivers. 

get the one from snapdeal. it comes with brass case. 

and just a point... electronic instruments fail. the ps4 had some issues at launch, and few were reported. big hulla was made out of it. did that mean Sony is a trash co, or has trash products??
look, those people whose electronics have failed will make a big issue out of. that does not mean the company or product quality is trashy. 

what *powerhoney* has failed to point out, and which i will point out, is that PristineAudio has a great after sales support. they will personally contact you incase you mail them about any issue with your iems, and guide you until the product is replaced/repaired. 

you can go with Signature Acoustics C-12.


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

What does this period !!! And proper DAC Means ?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2013)

damn. you have google?? :\

DAC is a digital to analog converter. it converts digital signals to analog to drive your headphone drivers. your mobile has a DAC for headphones/speakers. just that dedicated DACs are better designed than integrated ones and produce a better[more accurate] analog signal.


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

Reallysorry for my stupidity...
If I'll go with the amp model then it may help me in near future because I'm buying an headphone soon...
So only want to know that if the deal is good or not according to price value..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you have "seen" the faulty pieces?
> 
> or you have read in on the internet??
> 
> ...




Seen two of them fail...



Yeah, their after sales is brilliant... They replaced your faulty unit promptly, didn't they???


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 28, 2013)

it's a great offer for 1st time purchase in snapdeal ...
the c-12 is around 1900rs. without the brass case...
so I'm going for it..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> it's a great offer for 1st time purchase in snapdeal ...
> the c-12 is around 1900rs. without the brass case...
> so I'm going for it..



Do post a quick review when you get them!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah, their after sales is brilliant... They replaced your faulty unit promptly, didn't they???



yep. within 2 weeks. i sent them over courier from Kolkata.



vikrraal said:


> it's a great offer for 1st time purchase in snapdeal ...
> the c-12 is around 1900rs. without the brass case...
> so I'm going for it..



its mentioned in snapdeal that its with the brass case..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yep. within 2 weeks. i sent them over courier from Kolkata.
> 
> 
> 
> *its mentioned in snapdeal that its with the brass case..*




Link???


----------



## sandynator (Dec 28, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> it's a great offer for 1st time purchase in snapdeal ...
> the c-12 is around 1900rs. without the brass case...
> so I'm going for it..






grab it asap


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 3, 2014)

happy new year guys, 

finally i ordered c-12 from snapdeal and got it delivered on 1st january new years day..
i was quiet excited by looking at the packing as it's my 1st ever online earphone purchase..i even took some snaps while unpacking intending to give a small amature review..(my 1st ever)
the stock earphone fitted me perfectly and i immediately connected them to my HTC One X+ ..it also has the inbuilt beatsaudio system for music like the other flagship mobiles of htc.. 
as others suggested they sounded me pretty awsum.. in full volume..i was enjoying evry single tracks..i was thinking every thing is perfect..i didn't go for the details
BUT BUT BUT..
my bad luck--when i connected them to my lappy i found that left side of the earphone has a littlebit less volume than the right one..at first i thought the buds are not inserted properly then tried to fit them even tried different buds present in the box..but same effect ..finally i gave it to my friend to try them and he explained the same..
the click tone of the windows o.s when double clicking or going forward and backward was the research sound..
now by knowing the fault i am unable to enjoy the music like before by ignoring them..its like i'm feeling this fault more and more..

and now i'm confused what should i do ? should i contact snapdeal to exchange or refund me as it has 7 days return policy or contact to the manufacturer as i have 1yr manufacturer warranty ?
or after some time this problem will be gone automatically like after doing some burn-in(i've never done this process-but i'll google it) !!
so plz plz plz do guide me ..
thank you


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 3, 2014)

vikrraal said:


> happy new year guys,
> 
> finally i ordered c-12 from snapdeal and got it delivered on 1st january new years day..
> i was quiet excited by looking at the packing as it's my 1st ever online earphone purchase..i even took some snaps while unpacking intending to give a small amature review..(my 1st ever)
> ...



are you sure you are getting equal sealing in both ears ?

Did you check on some mono tracks like some basic cover song video from youtube ?

Or use VLC to make the tracks mono (think that option is under audio > tracks)

Also do a double blind test - insert the earphone without noticing (eyes closed and the IEM earpieces jumbled) which side is which and then reverse it and try to pinpoint the supposed faulty earpiece. If you can do that honestly-repeatedly try another device. If even that is the same maybe its time to look at that replacement policy.


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 3, 2014)

yes i can feel the difference ,the difference is very minute though when in full volume...
when in slow volume by listening carefully(much noticable) i can know..
the difference feels more when i click my back button or forward button in windows os..
so should i return it to the snap deal or to the manufacturer itself  !!!???


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay. Just check it on multiple devices (double blind tests of course, to rule out prejudice) and if they still sound faulty, then immediately initiate the seller 7 day warrnaty.

I have a C-12 myself, and though I dont use it all that much owing to comfort issues, I cannot see any questionable build quality. 

I hope you are using mono (NOT stereo) tracks for all this testing...


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 3, 2014)

yes i will contact snapdeal right away


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 3, 2014)

try wearing over the ear 

*www.anythingbutipod.com/images/forum/dfkt/IEM-cable-up-around.jpg


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 16, 2014)

update about the c-12 i bought !!!

i contacted snapdeal cause my c-12 was under 7 days replacement warranty of the site..soon they arranged a delivery  of the product from me..but after verification they didn't replaced the product rather returned my money.

now i'll have to order it again or should i try something other than this ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 16, 2014)

^ Why not buy directly from Pristine Note, IIRC they are the ones that actually make the C12 ?


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 16, 2014)

plz suggest some other bassy iem available in India!!


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 17, 2014)

Can I use my SBI visa debit card to buy from Amazon?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2014)

try it, instead of postng here..


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't want to risk my money...that's why i'm seeking others experience about it


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 17, 2014)

vikrraal said:


> I don't want to risk my money...that's why i'm seeking others experience about it



There is no risk, it either works or it doesnt. If it doesnt work, you dont have anything to lose. If it works, then you get what you wanted 

Regarding other sugestions: Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition, E10
Those are the two that are off the top of my head, both running arounf 2.5k. Read up on them to see which one you'd like more. There might be some better ones since your budget is ~6k now, but I dont know about them without looking around.


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank u so much... 
I'll see those 2 iem and I'll be waiting for u'r other suggestions too..


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 17, 2014)

When you are spending 4k so I believe you should get the VSonic VSD1, it's bass is impactful with much better sound.


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it's not available in India!!


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 17, 2014)

VSonic VSD1


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 17, 2014)

Is there any difference between vsd1 and vsd1s... 
If u say it's a good one I'll order it right away...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 17, 2014)

From joker's review:



> There are a few noteworthy differences between the VSD1 and VSD1S. Most evident is that the VSD1S has a slight midrange bump compared to the VSD1, which makes it sound a bit less v-shaped as a result. The VSD1, on the other hand, boasts less midrange presence, causing its bass to appear more prominent and impactful. It also seems to have a slightly wider soundstage, as tends to be the case with earphones that share this type of mildly v-shaped frequency response, such as the famed Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10.
> 
> The VSD1S appears to have slightly smoother treble, which leads it to be less prone to sibilance. It is still far from laid-back, but tends to be more forgiving. The slightly hot treble is the one thing that occasionally bothers me about VSonic earphones so for many listeners, myself included, I would recommend the VSD1S over the VSD1 on that basis alone. The two are clearly similar enough that it will come down to personal preference, however.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 17, 2014)

+1 for vsd1
Vsd1s would be my next update after c12.


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 17, 2014)

Sry to bother again.
Just a final query--
The difference between Gr06 and vsd1 in terms of 1.bass and 2.overall sound quality... As it comes under my budget (3.8k) ..


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 17, 2014)

i have been using the sony xb30ex since a year now and i can vouch for the build quality and the music output quality... i am a total basshead my self... i have recently upgraded to the sony xb90 ex... they sound great with my htc one x...i know there are many members out here who will ask you to try jvc, soundmagic (build quality sucks), and so on... but as per my experience with the sony brand they are reliable and great for music... my friend is a sound engineer and his secondary iem's are the sony xb30...just avoid the confusion and get the sony IMO... (check my signature)


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 17, 2014)

In my area most of us don't know about the sound stage, mids, highs or lows etc.. 
We judge quality of earphone by just hearing it's thumping bass quality and looks. And whoever you ask, they will suggest SONY as it has both at reasonable prices. Nobody will spend huge money for earphones here. 
But we have to increase our standards and that can be achieved by seeking the proficiency of the experts present here.. 
I have no standards to judge Sony products but we should also listen to the skillful members here. 
That's why I'm putting so many queries here to raise my standard of knowing the music better and the +point is I'll hear the best, with spending the worthy money for it. 

Sry for this long post!!


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 17, 2014)

check out this website Head-Fi.org - Headphone forums and reviews for audiophiles I asked a lot of members there before getting the sony...
and of course most of us DO know about soundstage...I got the sony's after alot of research and not just based on the flashy sony name....Also assuming that Indians dont know about the technical terms is wrong on your behalf... the problem is we dont have many options to choose here in India...


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 18, 2014)

How many people will buy a earphone spending 10-15k here.. Very few
And I wasn't talking about India.. I was talking about in our area, in our friend group.. The guys who sell these branded IEMs also don't know about the specifications here. 
Anyways Is xb30ex is good than vsonic vsd1?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 18, 2014)

If you really want to know about sound and move up the ladder,get the Denon AHC 360. It has great bass with texture speed and agility which dosnt eat up the mids and make the highs less airy.In short its musical than other bass heavy iems.

The Denons have proper service and support with customer care numbers in India and has a great build quality too.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 18, 2014)

sandynator said:


> +1 for vsd1
> Vsd1s would be my next update after c12.



After reading up some on vsd1 (and vsd1s if you are less concerned with bass and more with soundstage) I think I'll too vote for them. The ear guide and foam tips are MASSIVE additions IMHO. Irrespective of the earphones, they make a world of difference in reducing micrphonics and improving isolation. In fact one of my suggestions to SignatureAcoustics on their C-12 thread was to provide foam eartips.

Still reading though.

People compare the vsd1 to E10 as vsd1 having better bass definition, now I am beginning to wonder isnt that what the C-12s sound like ? OP since you have already tried the C12s, you pretty much know how the vsd1 will sound like. And the ear guide and foam tips - cant stress them enough personally. 

PS: Mail HiFinage before ordering the vsd1 (if you settle with them) because their description indicates that the foam tips MIGHT not be shipped. 

<Feeling so very good about my E10 purchase at 1300ish rupees right now  >


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 18, 2014)

That's a damn good price for E10.. Now it's around 2.5k. 
I think I have settled my mind for vsd1 though by seeing those great reviews.. 
But no one has replied me yet about the Gr06..!! Should I invest extra to get them?


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 18, 2014)

vikrraal said:


> How many people will buy a earphone spending 10-15k here.. Very few
> And I wasn't talking about India.. I was talking about in our area, in our friend group.. The guys who sell these branded IEMs also don't know about the specifications here.
> Anyways Is xb30ex is good than vsonic vsd1?



never tried the vsonic... but if you are skeptical about the sony then get the denon as mentioned by The Incinerator... they are pioneers in sound and i would second that only after sony since i dont really know about their support here... but id The Incinerator is confident about the service then go for it... after all its always trying and sharing your experience... good luck with your choice..and dont forget to share your expirience...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 18, 2014)

vikrraal said:


> That's a damn good price for E10.. Now it's around 2.5k.
> I think I have settled my mind for vsd1 though by seeing those great reviews..
> But no one has replied me yet about the Gr06..!! Should I invest extra to get them?



From |joker|


> GR02 Bass Edition: Most bass of the VSonic sets, overall v-shaped profile with more recessed mids comapred to the others. Has typical VSonic sibilance. Good if you like heavier bass and/or a more v-shaped sound; otherwise just go for one of the newer ones.
> 
> VC02: Least bass of the VSonic sets, flattest but also brightest overall. Has a little less of the typical VSonic sibilance. Good if you prioritize clarity and don't want any bass enhancement but I wouldn't recommend it over the VSD1S for the average listener.
> 
> ...



If you can wait for a week, you may want to. I am gonna order the VSD1S now 

PS: it ends up costing 3500 INR after taxes and shipping, just keep that in mind.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 19, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> From |joker|
> 
> 
> If you can wait for a week, you may want to. I am gonna order the VSD1S now
> ...



Hey bro please post your opinions on VSD1S. Proper comparison with E10, C12 will be gr8 . 
Still confused between VC01, R02 Silver or VSD1S 
I won't be getting it before may-june due some other priorities & first I want to get SM E30.


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking forward for your review after getting the vsd1s.. 
I'll order the vsd1 in this week as it has more bass than other models.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

@Op: i sure hope you have a good source. And hq music.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 19, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Hey bro please post your opinions on VSD1S. Proper comparison with E10, C12 will be gr8 .
> Still confused between VC01, R02 Silver or VSD1S
> I won't be getting it before may-june due some other priorities & first I want to get SM E30.



Sure 

If the VSD1S is what I expect it to be, then I think I can finally retire my PL50 from the commute IEM task. E10 like signature with tighter bass, I'd love it. 

The foam tips are confirmed and that together with the ear guide played a big part in me ordering this. There is just no way any IEM can let me have a decent experience without cutting off the external world and microphonics. Thats why the PL50 was my go to IEM for quite some time despite me not being a fan of its neutral ( or lacking ?) bass - it just isolated so damn well and was so comfortable that you could sleep with it and not feel anything odd. The very smooth sound helped too. Looks like the VSD1S has all of that and the bass of the E10 - too much to resist :>


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just received the package. 

All four foam tips are the same size and too large for me. It doesnt hurt but definitely not what I expected.

Good amount of bass, slightly less forward sounding mids than the E10, more like the C-12 in that area. Cant compare directly to the C-12 until later today.

Isolation with Foam is possibly equal to the PL50, but no doubt the PL50 is more comfortable.

Baseline: Good IEM, small starting niggles.
_____________________

@OP : Research more, if you have small ear canals like me. Cant find a tip that fits me 
The stem is too damn long to insert fully and the rubber sleeve where the wire exits the earpice too long to wear over the ear using the guide FOR ME. What a shame 

_____________________

Saved by a spare foam tip from my PL50. Which broke in a little while. Now on some small cylindrical silicone tips.

Sound : Bass definitely feels heavier on the C-12, but VSD1S maybe has a bit of an edge on bass texture. C-12 sounds more like the XB90EX  bassy but a little shy on the mids, the VSD1S on the other hand is more like the E10 - airier mids. The E10 definitely has more bass volume than either of these. 

Pro basshead? XB90EX
Rock Basshead ? C-12
Music buffet ? VSD1S 

El-cheapo upgrader ? E10
El-el-cheapo upgrader ? ACH260

In short the VSD1S sounds like an E10 that has taken classical music classes - less, but more controlled bass and highs that stand out a bit better.


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 23, 2014)

What will be your final verdict for bass lovers? (hip hop type songs) 
E10,c-12 or vsd1?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 24, 2014)

vikrraal said:


> What will be your final verdict for bass lovers? (hip hop type songs)
> E10,c-12 or vsd1?



Sorry, I thought I replied to this yesterday. 
Can you pass me a couple of links on youtube for what you mean by hip hop - is it rap ?

If you like agressive rock like eq - C12, XB90EX (These will sound sligtly toned down in the mids because of their nature)
Sheer bass volume/amount - E10, XB90EX 
Good amount of bass with airy mids - VSD1 
Comfort (personal - I have small ear canals) - E10 ~> VSD1S with sony hybrid tips > C-12 = XB90EX 


I cannot see why you will be disappointed by the VSD1 though - wear it over the ear and hope to get a good seal. It takes some practice, but is very much recommended. VSD1S is definitely an upgrade over the E10 if you can afford it. On the other hand if you like the agression of the C-12, then you should be looking at either the C-12 or the XB90EX.

Similar sounding earphones -
C-12 : XB90EX
E10  : VSD1S

Bottom line: All the IEMs in question here have sufficient bass with the XB90EX leading from the rest by a bit, but there are two different sonic signatures in question. Choose your priorities


----------

